# NTC - NetComm Wireless



## avaramo (10 May 2008)

I have been sitting on my Netcomm shares for a while now and it appears it was worth my while. Could the possible telecom contract or the fact they should turn a profit this year explain the spike?


----------



## So_Cynical (10 May 2008)

*Re: NTC - Netcomm*

NTC owe me some money...lucky for me I got divorced, so had to sell out in early 05 before the SP took a real bath.

NTC is poorly managed and due to so many technical blunders there products
are forever considered backward and poor quality.


----------



## avaramo (15 May 2008)

*Re: NTC - Netcomm*

NTC are in a growth industry and as long as they keep their s**t together, they should turn a profit this year.  My guess is that they will and considering the stock price has gone from $0.05 to $0.17 in 6 months I think a few others are thinking the same thing.  I don't want to suggest getting back on the NTC train but I am guessing this stock will see a good increase in 2008.


----------



## So_Cynical (17 May 2008)

*Re: NTC - Netcomm*

If memory serves the management are major share holders and are 
responsible for the past disasters...sole supplier (56k modems) 
bankruptcy's and product recalls etc.

Read any net review of any netcomm product to see whats really happening.

EG: Verdict

If you intend to connect to ADSL2+ over a wireless router and are one of the lucky ones that can achieve a speed between 21Mbps and 24Mbps, the NetComm NB6Plus4W  won't be able to deliver the full speed to wireless clients. 
This isn't a show stopper as a large majority of homes are unlikely to hit this speed or even have the option 
available, but it's something to keep in mind.

This is a relatively low end device for the home-office, but it has most 
of the features you would hope for at a very reasonable price of AU$158.40. The basic 
one-year warranty is extended to three years when you register the product online.

http://www.zdnet.com.au/reviews/har...uter-NB6Plus4W-/0,2000065582,339288644,00.htm


----------



## BottomDraw (22 May 2008)

*Re: NTC - Netcomm*

zdnet reviews are shallow and flawed. APC mag extensively tested the 20 most popular ADSL2+ modems and Dynalink, Netcomm, and Cisco are all Number 1 in terms of speed... APC Reviews . Being the best does not mean you will be number 1 though. Some other modems from other makers are only popular because they are pushed hard at the whirlpool forum by online dealers who sell them for good margins, people then end up saying what they have is the best, not really realizing they are sitting in a support forum because they are trying to fix it.

Netcomms 56k factory closed for a good reason... dialup is dead, that factory had the best organized ftp site for Netcomms drivers so it must have been organized well and a big loss, but it was probably too big to convert to ADSL production easily. 

Since then a director has left and they have restructured themselves very well buying another factory and the Australian arm of a sister company. They are also moving quickly to provide service based products which will have an ongoing growing income stream. They have also hinted at several more moves like this over the next two years.

Now Telstra has shown its interest in Netcomm, which should eventually lead to bigger contracts after a year or two.


----------



## avaramo (27 May 2008)

*Re: NTC - Netcomm*

A possible order from Telstra will mean a nice stream of revenue but I am hoping that Netcomm moves into higher margin services.  Either way the recent stock price increase indicates they are doing something right.


----------



## BottomDraw (30 May 2008)

*Re: NTC - Netcomm*

10.5M is half if NTC's current revenue, nice to get that so early, should be worth 60c-80c some time this year


----------



## avaramo (31 May 2008)

*Re: NTC - Netcomm*

The contract value is impressive but I fear the profit margin won't be that great.  With the high strength of the dollar, Netcomm was most likely very competitive to get that deal and probably got squeezed on its gross margin.  Any better than no deal  

I would love to see a stock price of $0.60 - $0.80 by early 2009 but I don't think it will happen, $0.40 seems more likely.


----------



## BottomDraw (31 May 2008)

*Re: NTC - Netcomm*

Yeah got a bit excited yesterday (by 'worth' I meant what it will be worth, was not really intended as a prediction on actual stock price), like you say it is hard to know the price without knowing the order sizes and understanding production costs... I imagine because they have been demanding premium prices for their high end modems they would have some inventory to run off for this contract (which is a very good thing to be able to do) and enough factories now to cover future production. The main thing for them now is to increase production without losing track of quality control.

I have used high end Netcomm modems for more than ten years and have never really understood some of the negativity that they get at times, hence my post here. I suppose it has to do with people losing on them as a stock and Netcomm releasing modems too fast with bad firmware and having had too many low end products in the past, they were forced to do this though as the whole industry was running slightly ahead of itself standards-wise. They seem to be on top of the quality control lately though and have dumped most low end products over the last three years.


----------



## So_Cynical (31 May 2008)

*Re: NTC - Netcomm*



BottomDraw said:


> The main thing for them now is to increase production without losing track of quality control.
> 
> I have used high end Netcomm modems for more than ten years and have never really understood some of the negativity that they get at times, hence my post here. I suppose it has to do with people losing on them as a stock and Netcomm releasing modems too fast with bad firmware and having had too many low end products in the past, they were forced to do this though as the whole industry was running slightly ahead of itself standards-wise. They seem to be on top of the quality control lately though and have dumped most low end products over the last three years.




Bottomdraw...so u are aware the NTC have had past quality problems and then 
say u don't understand the negativity that they get sometimes.

I would of thought its a "no brainer" the negativity come from those products with 
"quality control issues"  154,000 customers cant be wrong.

Old news but still relevant...future behavior is often a reflection of past behavior.

_Quote:NetComm NB1300 problems revealed...2005-Aug-2, 1:15 am

Phil Sweeney

NetComm modem owners who have long complained of unreliable performance from 
the NB1300 ADSL modem/router are not imagining things, it seems.

Australian IT reports today that Telstra has accused NetComm of modifying the 
firmware of the NB1300 and in the process breaking compatibility with Telstra's 
IP 1149 standard. Modems must adhere to this standard to be certified for use 
on Telstra's ADSL network...etc etc._

http://whirlpool.net.au/news/?id=1520&show=all


----------



## BottomDraw (1 June 2008)

*Re: NTC - Netcomm*

It is the same with any hardware company they all mess up from time to time, imho Netcomm actually mess up far less than all their competitors. If you look at other unrelated hardware companies... Motherboards, ASUS have released BIOSes that have bricked their top of the line motherboards...Graphics, Nvidea and ATI struggle to match user expectations... Disks, IBM had to close their drive factories down after massive failure rates. What I don't get is why there are ridiculously extreme Netcomm 'haters' out there. (but I do... the answer is in your first post ;o) . I have never had any real problem with them and they have always given me nicest pings to the USA and a stable connection which is all I care about... I have been online gaming for twelve years (yes 12!) and my Netcomm modems have been the nicest P


----------



## ostrack (4 June 2008)

*Re: NTC - Netcomm*



avaramo said:


> A possible order from Telstra will mean a nice stream of revenue but I am hoping that Netcomm moves into higher margin services.




I would assume that's what they've been doing, in terms of their spate of deals in the last 6 months. Seems like every few weeks they're inking another deal.


----------



## avaramo (17 October 2008)

*Re: NTC - Netcomm*

Today should be an interesting day for NTC considering yesterday's announcement.  I did my own sums (probably wrong) based on the data in the announcements and calculating an EPS of $0.08 is not unreasonable, meaning a stock of price of $0.40 is definitely reasonable.  If we were experiencing different financial times, a stock price of $0.80 would make more sense.

Anyway I am probably talking crap so let's see what tomorrow and the next couple of months tells us about the perceived value of this company.


----------



## BottomDraw (18 October 2008)

*Re: NTC - Netcomm*

It is cheap at the moment, like last year, I just put my paycheck into it each month, rofl. 

It is maybe a case of burned market and people have also avoided IT stocks for the last few years since the crash. Voodoo stuff. Dad calls these shares 'dodgy', but my friend who is an editor at the AFR said 'good job', so really sentiment is a mixed bag as far as I am concerned.

I think also the number of shares/options NTC are creating is slightly scary, given that we know very little about some of these deals. On the one hand you have deals where if it goes up shareholders lose out and on the other you have deals where if it goes down shareholders lose out. I also don't see why the directors are giving themselves share options at the current cheap market price, 20c would have been better. So yes the price is too low atm and it might take a little time work out the price. Maybe when we see some of the deals resolved and on paper. 

I would have liked some options at this price ;o)

Anyway that's just me crying, that revenue is whooping! I was expecting 25M so maybe they just made some nice deals. I am sure they know the value of the them. The chairman has been no thrills honest so far and it is has been pretty easy to buy a decent % of the company if you wanted to, unlike most stocks over the last few years. 

The dividends should get things back on track.


----------



## BottomDraw (4 December 2008)

*Re: NTC - Netcomm*

k, the price should be 31c-47c (for 7% return on low ball, high ball dividends, I suppose they could roll the ball along the ground though)... rofl at the economy. Currently you are maybe looking at 17-25% return on current price just from the probable dividend. Maybe they are going to use more of the profit to buy another company... even then it should be 16c+, so maybe just ppl assuming the worst atm.

p.s. I was a bit heavy in that last post, I did not read the option conditions properly before I posted it. cheers.


----------



## So_Cynical (4 December 2008)

*Re: NTC - Netcomm*

Chart trending down since early June on mostly very thin volume...less than 
22K worth of shares traded 19 Nov > 3 Dec  bigger than usual volume 
today and the SP falls, so safe to say there's not much upward pressure here.

GL to the holders.


----------



## BottomDraw (5 December 2008)

*Re: NTC - Netcomm*

A few weeks ago, someone on another thread said he got hit with a margin call for some other stock. Stupid thing to tell a forum, rofl. He only had 100k of NTC stock.. even crazier to tell ppl that. Hard to know what to believe on these forums, though. For example... more than 22k has been bought by me in that period you outlined.. so what you say is not true, and like you said.. you lost money on this stock, so it is hard to take you seriously. The volume is dropping b/c no one is selling anything real... just a few ppl forced to sell probably, same everywhere. 

Netcomm will be OK because it will benefit from infrastructure spending. Also, the first thing I did when I changed jobs a few years ago was buy a new modem (to make sitting around at home more fun) and get a new phone (to manage job interviews better)... I dare say a few ppl will be doing that atm. The Telstra contract will give Netcomm time to develop services and work out other hardware directions to move in. They have proved they have what it takes to help large companies mesh their technology well and the current products are really cool now, looks nice to me : o ).


----------



## james99 (21 August 2009)

*Re: NTC - Netcomm*

 Just announced $6.2 million profit, with dividend to be announced within 14 days.

So a company with market cap $23mil and $6.2 mil profit. - ie PE of less than 4!; and soon to pay a dividend.

Great review in AFR (See below for headlines). Up from here I think. I disclose holdings.


Strong growth for NetComm
Thursday, 20 August 2009 | MIS.Online | Paul Smith 

Broadband modem and router maker NetComm pointed to further expansion of global wireless broadband take up for further growth this year after booking results that demonstrated a strong performance in new markets.


Attraction of 3G wireless broadband triples sales
Friday, 21 August 2009 | The Australian Financial Review | Paul Smith 

Broadband modem and router maker NetComm expects further growth this year from the continuing expansion of global wireless broadband take-up after its results showed strong performance unhindered by the global financial crisis.


----------



## doogie_goes_off (21 August 2009)

*Re: NTC - Netcomm*

Agreed, this is a pretty good result. Looks like the broadband revolution is paying dividends (I hope). I hold.


----------



## james99 (31 August 2009)

*Re: NTC - Netcomm*



doogie_goes_off said:


> Agreed, this is a pretty good result. Looks like the broadband revolution is paying dividends (I hope). I hold.




Well Mexican Standoff. All are waiting for the dividend announcment I suspect. Due before the end of this week. I am hoping for 1.5 cents. But time will tell.


----------



## Craton (7 February 2013)

Any thoughts on NTC and it's push into M2M devices?


----------



## Craton (14 May 2013)

Stupid noobie!
Disclosure. Sorry, should have said in my first post. Yes I do have a parcel of this stock.

FWIW.
My way of thinking is that M2M is a very big market with even bigger potential. SP got a nice little up tick this morning on latest deal announcement.


----------



## VSntchr (14 May 2013)

Craton said:


> Stupid noobie!
> Disclosure. Sorry, should have said in my first post. Yes I do have a parcel of this stock.
> 
> FWIW.
> My way of thinking is that M2M is a very big market with even bigger potential. SP got a nice little up tick this morning on latest deal announcement.




Would you mind giving us a quick rundown of the company and what M2M actually is? 
Im completely unfamiliar with the stock, but I used to own a NetComm router if thats relevant?


----------



## skc (14 May 2013)

VSntchr said:


> Would you mind giving us a quick rundown of the company and what M2M actually is?
> Im completely unfamiliar with the stock, but I used to own a NetComm router if thats relevant?




Lol. I had exactly the same thoughts. Haven't seen too many netcomm routers around these days.


----------



## VSntchr (14 May 2013)

skc said:


> Lol. I had exactly the same thoughts. Haven't seen too many netcomm routers around these days.




Yeah. When I get home Ill check but I dont think its a NetComm anymore.

Had a quick look through the company presentation, the application of smart meters and what I understand M2M to be - (Detectors that provide instantaneous feedback to system/people on things like power usage, waste bin levels etc etc)...are pretty awesome and I can see the potential. But based on what management has said in the past and the lack of it translating into economic performance doesnt exactly leave me too inspired in the ability of the company to capture this potential...
...The old buffet quote about the motor car industry in the early days sprang to mind when reading the preso

That said, it will be a good one to keep an eye on out of interest.


----------



## Craton (14 May 2013)

Thanks for posting up VSntchr. Not just smart meters though.

M2M = Machine To Machine. Technology that allows computing devices to communicate with each other in real time primarily over a wireless network.


----------



## piggybank (4 December 2013)




----------



## piggybank (2 January 2014)




----------



## piggybank (11 March 2014)

Daily P&F Update:-


----------



## piggybank (2 April 2014)

Daily P&F Update:-

​


----------



## Craton (2 May 2014)

...and a speeding ticket to boot. I guess I'm not the only one interested in this stock.

Still holding but getting an itchy trigger finger. My downfall though is that I'm a sucker for letting runners, run.


----------



## piggybank (8 May 2014)

A Daily P&F update:-

​


----------



## westboy (28 June 2014)

Well back to 74c after trader profit taking,

Huge potential for this little Biz!!

Could be anything IMHO!!


----------



## So_Cynical (28 June 2014)

westboy said:


> Huge potential for this little Biz!!
> 
> Could be anything IMHO!!




Or could be nothing as was the case previously.


----------



## Craton (4 July 2014)

Am still holding, although this may change without notice, and was happy to see the uptick again after profit taking. Agree with westboy that NTC has huge potential with its M2M technology and I guess that's been reflected in the SP.


----------



## westboy (5 July 2014)

Very interesting deal that NTC announced during the week with Tele2, which is a European based telco. I also note that a few weeks ago that Tele2 announced an m2m deal with Vattenfall, which is a large electricity and energy company in Europe.

I note that Vattenfall has over 6.2M retail metered clients, largely based in Sweden (1.2M) Germany (2.9M) and the Netherlands (2M). I note that the customers in Sweden have now been converted to smart metres. Vattenfall has also advised recently that they are looking at converting the Germany meters to smart meters. Given the recent contract for the Victorian smart meters for NTC was circa 100K units at $125 per unit, this could be a seriously large order for NTC. 

I note that NTC's 3G technology was only used in a small portion of the rollout in the Victorian smart meters with the remainder using the Wimax technology. It looks like the wimax technology is inferior to the 3g technology with sp ausnet experiencing so large issues with the wimax part of the rollout. I am certain that if the rollout was undertaken today, that 100% of the smart meters installed would be using 3G technology. 

Given NTC's great track record with 3g smart meters, is it merely concidence that Tele2 and NTC signed an agreement a mere few weeks after Tele2 signing with Vattenfall who have stated they are looking at upgrading the German meters to smart? We will speculate a bit further on that below!

These figures are just rough back of the envelope numbers and is assuming NTC get a slice of this pie( a reasonable assumption given the recent deal between NTC and Tele2) ,but bare with me. Lets assume that 100% of the German meters get upgraded to NTC's 3g smart meter cards.Bullish you say, but given sp ausnets issues with wimax tech in Victoria I doubt many telco's will be stumping up to use wimax much. So 2.9M units is a large order, much larger than the 100K units for Victoria so NTC will be able get their manufacturer to sharpen their pencil, plus with an order this size NTC would probably have to sharpen it's pencil as well. So instead of 100K units at $125 with a GP of 25%, let's assume $90/unit at a GP of say 20%. That is $58M gp and given the scaleability of this business will largely drop to NPBT. Plus I assume Sweden used the wimax tech in their rollout and it's rubbish and needs to be replaced. (Potentially why they did a deal with tele2 and potentially why tele2 did a deal with NTC). Include Netherlands in the potential rollout and a guess that the Swedish stuff is rubbish then the maths double. 

OK you have my inputs, you can play around with unit price, NTC's margain, and the number of units and come up with your own maths, but the fact remains that this stock is $96M market cap and this is the potential for just one deal , which would be amongst tens of thousands happening around the world ATM in the M2M space.

Seriously NTC could be anything IMHO!!!!!


----------



## Craton (8 July 2014)

Thanks for the napkin numbers westboy. M2M and ToT *is* huge potential no doubt.


----------



## Craton (19 November 2015)

Up strongly in the last few days ahead of a  deal to be finalised, or not, by EOY: http://www.asx.com.au/asx/research/company.do#!/NTC

Still holding.


----------



## greggles (27 August 2018)

Anyone know why NetComm Wireless was dumped so heavily today? At first glance their FY18 financial results didn't look so bad, but perhaps I'm missing something?






NTC currently down 39.26% to 82c. Huge volume with more than 10 million shares traded today.


----------



## barney (27 August 2018)

greggles said:


> Anyone know why NetComm Wireless was dumped so heavily today? At first glance their FY18 financial results didn't look so bad, but perhaps I'm missing something?
> 
> View attachment 89035
> 
> ...




Unbelievable ….. Tough market …. NPAT of $8 million with $27 million in the bank and a Market Cap of around $200 million as of yesterday …… (40% less today so approx. $120 million MC today …… 

Hate to see what would have happened with bad numbers


----------



## greggles (27 August 2018)

barney said:


> Unbelievable ….. Tough market …. NPAT of $8 million with $27 million in the bank and a Market Cap of around $200 million as of yesterday …… (40% less today so approx. $120 million MC today ……
> 
> Hate to see what would have happened with bad numbers



There seems to be some confusion about this selloff on other forums as well. Some are suggesting that a holder with a lot of stock has been unloading some although there doesn't seem to be any basis for that view other than suspicion. 

My view is that NTC appears to be very good value at current prices and if I had some spare capital I would definitely take a position. If I am missing something then someone please let me know.


----------



## aus_trader (27 August 2018)

gobsmacked seeing this SP !
I couldn't find anything horrible in the Annual Report either...


----------



## InsvestoBoy (27 August 2018)

greggles said:


> Anyone know why NetComm Wireless was dumped so heavily today? At first glance their FY18 financial results didn't look so bad, but perhaps I'm missing something?




Good or bad doesn't matter, what matter is was it as good as expectations.

If the market is pricing in (for example) 100% revenue growth but the company only achieves 50%...


----------



## MrChow (28 September 2018)

Don't they have relatively short term contracts anyway so it has limited effect for 3-4 years down the track.


----------



## doogie_goes_off (18 October 2018)

Netcomm appears to be slowly building a base after being sold down on profit forecasts. NTC delivered a strikingly high revenue growth of 69% over the past year. With zero debt on the books, I'd say that there is a buying opportunity here, clearly the market had previously factored in a miracle. Perhaps this will be one to buck the trend.


----------



## greggles (22 February 2019)

NetComm Wireless recovering very well today following the release of their FY19 First Half Year Results, which confirmed that NTC is growing strongly. Here are the details:







The company said that the record revenue of $94.3 million in 1H19 was underpinned by strong Fixed Wireless and Network Connection Device (NCD) orders. NTC has invested heavily in 5G technology and have said that they are well positioned to be early to market with a commercial fixed wireless 5G solution.

NTC has gapped up nicely this morning and is currently trading at $1.03, up 45.07% from yesterday's close. Today's outstanding financial results and price action would seem to indicate that NetComm Wireless is on the mend at last.


----------



## Smurf1976 (8 March 2019)

For those not aware there is currently a takeover offer at $1.10 per share. 

Just for info, I do not hold.


----------



## System (3 July 2019)

On July 2nd, 2019, NetComm Wireless Limited (NTC) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, following implementation of the scheme of arrangement between NTC and its shareholders in connection with the acquisition by Casa Systems, Inc. of all the issued capital of NTC on 1 July 2019.


----------

